# Sand shots



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully this will take some of the fear out fo sandtraps.
Setup with slightly open stance, the ball forward in your stance (about breast pocket), put your weight more on your front foot. Now open your club face to allow the bounce of the sandwedge to work for you. Picture a dollar bill under the sand, about 1/4 inch burried. The ball is resting on George's face. All you have to do is hit the dollar bill out of the sand. Ignore the ball, just hit the dollar bill out. Make sure to follow thru and finish the shot, DO NOT QUIT ON THE SHOT!!
Hope this helps


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice tip..but I already covered this in my "how to chip like a pro" thread.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry, I missed that. I was at the range last night, working on sand shots, and remembered the dollar bill part. So I thought I would post about it here (really helps me)


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The dolar bill part is new..I never heard anyone describe it like that. It's a good tip that everyone who has sand trouble should read.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Maybe I should edit this to say "set up like 300Yards posted and then imagine the dollar bill"


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

No, I think it deserves a thread all to itself. People may not see mine, since it's kinda buried in the post.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I like this one too. I sometimes use this image with beginning students if they are struggling with sand shots. Bunker shots are a lot of fun IMO. There's so many different ways you can play them. I would recommend reading up on the different types of bunker shots and practicing them all. With a little practice, you'll be aiming to hole your bunker shots intead of just getting them on the green.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I rather enjoy bunker shots..they are the ultimate test of your short game abilities, and there is SO MANY ways to play them at times. I think I practice the bunker more, than any other part of my short game. Even though landing in a bunker for me is not common, I still like knowing that I can pull it off when needed. 

Usually I just aim about an inch behind the ball, and under it, but I'll give this a try, the next time I go out. I think I'll try picturing a 100$ bill instead though. lol.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL @ the c note. I'm cheap, if I could get away with a nickel I would


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I will refrain from defacing a $100, even though it's fake.


----------

